# Umbaudoku meines Teiches



## MWA (28. März 2021)

Jetzt wirds endlich warm und es ist einiges passiert. Der alte Teich ist abgeräumt und die Folie ist ab. Jetzt geht es ans planen und umsetzen        Der grobe Plan steht. Jetzt wird das Gelände geformt und vermessen. Danach werden die Fundamente gegraben und das Material bestellt.
VG Carsten


----------



## jolantha (29. März 2021)

Carsten, da haste ja noch einiges vor Dir. Schön, daß Du uns zusehen läßt


----------



## MWA (29. März 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Carsten, da haste ja noch einiges vor Dir. Schön, daß Du uns zusehen läßt



Ja ist einiges zu tun. Aber da dieses Jahr der Urlaub wieder Zuhause stattfindet, kann man die Zeit auch Sinnvoll nutzen. Hört sich jetzt zwar vielleicht komisch an, aber das Wasser fehlt jetzt schon. Ich werde euch natürlich weiterhin mit Bildern versorgen. Schon allein um den ein oder anderen Tip und Verbesserungsvorschlag und Hilfe zu erhalten. Weil Ich glaube einige Problemchen werden wohl auftauchen. Wenn der Wettergott will, werden die Ostertage schon intensiv mit Schaufeln verbracht und ab mitte des Monats stehen zwei Wochen Urlaub an.
VG 
Carsten


----------



## MWA (2. Apr. 2021)

Hallo. Die ganze Woche und der erste Feiertag wurde schon intensiv mit abstecken ausmessen und schaufeln verbracht  Morgen besorg Ich mir schon mal die KG Rohre und es werden weiter Fundamente ausgeschachtet
. Jetzt hätte Ich aber auch nochmal eine Frage wegen den Bodenabläufen.  Wir wurde ja geraten beide nah aneinander in die Mitte zu setzen. Jetzt ist die tiefste Stelle etwas Asymmetrisch. Sollen die Ba s genau in Teichmitte oder in der Mitte der tiefsten Stelle.  Das ware mitte des Teiches. Nach links versetzt ware in die Mitte der tiefsten Stelle. Und die Flansch für den Skimmer oben rechts, wie tief sollte der unter der Wasseroberfläche liegen. Fur eure Hilfe wäre Ich sehr dankbar.
VG Carsten


----------



## MWA (4. Apr. 2021)

Frohe Ostern euch allen. Hat keiner eine Meinung zu meiner Ba Aufteilung?


----------



## koichteich (4. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Carsten
Frohe Ostern, was für Fundamente werden denn ausgeschachtet?

Ich habe zwar keine BA aber normalerweise fällt der Dreck ja nach unten, also die tiefste Stelle ist dafür wohl richtig.
Kannst du uns deinen Teichplan mal ablichten?
Gruß, Andreas


----------



## MWA (4. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Andreas. Hier mal eine Aufnahme von oben. 
Der Teich bekommt die Aussenmaße von 7.00x4.20. Die Aussenwände werden mit Schalsteinen auf eine Höhe von 75 cm erstellt. Dafür die Fundamente. Dadurch kommen wir genau auf Höhe der Terasse und können den vorher vorhandenen Steg direkt dort auflegen.Hintendran kommt dann die Filterkammer ebenfalls aus Schalsteine. Nur bin Ich da auf einen alten Sickerschacht getroffen den es erstmal zu zerlegen gilt. Deswegen stockt es da etwas.
VG Carsten


----------



## PeBo (4. Apr. 2021)

Hallo Carsten, an deiner Stelle würde ich die Tiefzone noch etwas größer gestalten. Das gibt mehr Volumen und es ist strömungstechnisch leichter zu handhaben.
Die Bodenabläufe würde ich dicht zusammen in die Mitte deiner Tiefzone packen, auch wenn es dann nicht Mitte Teich ist.

Gruß Peter


----------



## MWA (4. Apr. 2021)

Danke Peter. Ja das mit der Tiefzone hatte Ich mir schon gedacht. Der Innenraum wird auch noch weiter modelliert. Mal gucken zu wieviele Schubkarren Ich meine Frau noch überreden kann.lala5. Ich wollte jetzt erst mal die Fundamente einschalen und giessen damit Ich die Hohlräume direkt mit dem Material vor Ort verfüllen kann. Für den Skimmer gibt es aber keine Mindesttiefe die man einhalten sollte?
VG Carsten


----------



## PeBo (4. Apr. 2021)

MWA schrieb:


> Für den Skimmer gibt es aber keine Mindesttiefe die man einhalten sollte?


Du willst doch bei einem Hochteich sicher einen Wandskimmer einsetzen. Da gibt es immer Herstellerangaben bezüglich der Mindesttiefe unter dem tiefsten Wasserstand. Der Skimmerkopf muss sich noch bewegen können und nicht aufsitzen. Sollte aber kein Problem werden an deinem Teich.

Gruß Peter


----------



## MWA (4. Apr. 2021)

Geplant war eigentlich ein Rohrsskimmer. Werde mur aber mal die Wandskimmer angucken.


----------



## PeBo (4. Apr. 2021)

MWA schrieb:


> Geplant war eigentlich ein Rohrsskimmer.


Oh Entschuldigung, Carsten. Ich meinte natürlich auch einen Rohrskimmer aber mit Wanddurchbruch (Wandbefestigung) und dann Winkel nach oben! Habe versehentlich einen falschen Ausdruck gebraucht.

Gruß Peter


----------



## MWA (5. Apr. 2021)

Ich wollte eigentlich gerade nach unten gehen, aber werde deine Idee aufgreifen und jetzt mit dem Skimmer durch die Wand gehen. Dadurch verteile Ich auch die Rohre in der Filterkammer etwas. Heisst zwar wieder mehr schaufeln, aber langsam gewöhnt man sich dran.


----------



## MWA (16. Apr. 2021)

Nachdem die letzen zwei Wochen wettertechnisch eher bescheiden waren, konnte Ich heute endlich mal wieder loslegen. Morgen werden die ersten Fundamente betoniert und Ich hoffe in meinem Urlaub gut was zu schaffen Leider muss Ich mehr einschalen als mir lieb war. Aber was solls. Shit happens.  Aber die Materiallieferungen kamen wenigstens Zeitig. Auch nicht normal heutzutage.
VG Carsten


----------



## MWA (6. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen. Wieder mal ein paar Schritte weiter. Urlaub ist zuende und zum Glück hat das Wetter gepasst. Bis auf zwei Tage. Aber die haben wir auch gebraucht Jetzt heisst es noch ein paar kleine Restarbeiten und Filter bauen und hoffen das die Folie bis zum Feiertag da ist und das. Wetter sich mal wieder bessert.[


----------



## Whyatt (6. Mai 2021)

Sieht ja schön plan aus obenrum. Waren die Schalsteine so maßhaltig oder hast du nachgeholfen?
Wird das in Schwerkraft? Pumpe oder LH?
Hast du Durchbrüche für Rücklauf und Skimmer ausgespart oder fehlt an der Becken Filter Mauer noch der Beton?
In jedem Fall schaut das sauber aus und wird richtig gut


----------



## MWA (6. Mai 2021)

Whyatt schrieb:


> Sieht ja schön plan aus obenrum. Waren die Schalsteine so maßhaltig oder hast du nachgeholfen?
> Wird das in Schwerkraft? Pumpe oder LH?
> Hast du Durchbrüche für Rücklauf und Skimmer ausgespart oder fehlt an der Becken Filter Mauer noch der Beton?
> In jedem Fall schaut das sauber aus und wird richtig gut


Vielen Dank , Die erste Reihe ist in Mörtel gesetzt. Dadurch konnte Ich kleine Toleranzen in den Steinen und in meinem Fundament ausgleichen. Die Schalsteine waren aber sehr maßhaltig. Bei den anderen Reihen brauchte Ich dann wirklich nur noch einen Stein an den anderen setzten.  Der Filter wird in Schwerkraft mit Pumpe betrieben. Das Skimmerrohr ist schon ausgespart. Der Rücklauf und der Notüberlauf werden nachtraglich gemacht, weil Ich das zerbrechen der Steine vermeiden wollte.  Deswegen lieber nachträglich.
Da Ich mit meiner Frau die Steine unbedingt an einem Tag befüllen wollten( 1.8 Kubikmetern Beton selber gemischt) habe Ich das als die beste Lösung empfunden. Ich muss gestehen, wsr meine Frau diejenige die nicht nochmals anfangen wollte.


----------



## MWA (9. Mai 2021)

Ich bräuchte mal ein paar Tips von euch. Die Flansche, soll Ich die bündig mit den Schalsteinen einsetzen oder reicht das wenn die Plan aufliegen? Und sollte die Folie da dran auch verklebt werden wir beim BA oder reicht die Folie (1.5 Epdm) als Dichtung? Als Abdeckung sind bisher glatte Mauerabdeckung aus Beton geplant. Wie befestige Ich am besten die Folie. Edelstahlschiene, Aluschiene vom Dachdecker? Alternative? 
Würde mich über jede kleine Idee oder Anregung freuen 
Schönen Sonntag und geniesst das schöne Wetter


----------



## troll20 (9. Mai 2021)

Nach Möglichkeit bündig einsetzen und auf jeden Fall mit Dichtmittel wie Inotec versehen.


----------



## MWA (9. Mai 2021)

Danke.


----------



## samorai (9. Mai 2021)

Die Wandsnschluss Schienen vom Dachdecker Handel kannst du nehmen.
Nehme die vorne halb gebogenen die sind stabiler.
Die Aussehen wie ein T sind zu labil.


----------



## MWA (16. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Die Wandsnschluss Schienen vom Dachdecker Handel kannst du nehmen.
> Nehme die vorne halb gebogenen die sind stabiler.
> Die Aussehen wie ein T sind zu labil.


Danke. Sind bestellt.
   Vlies und Folie sind gelegt und das Wasser läuft. Nächste Woche lasse Ich das Wasser wieder ab und schneide die Flansche  aus. 
Ich habe ja Epdm. Gibt es einen Trick die Ecken noch besser auszulegen. Einschneiden ist ja bei Epdm gefährlich, wegen dem Einreißen. Sollte die Folie nachher auch etwas überstehen oder kann Ich die dann bündig mit der Schiene abschneiden.
VG Carsten


----------



## samorai (16. Mai 2021)

Du musst die Schienen nicht unbedingt von innen befestigen, bei dir geht es auch von außen.
Weiß natürlich nicht wie dein weiterer Plan ist.


----------



## MWA (16. Mai 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Du musst die Schienen nicht unbedingt von innen befestigen, bei dir geht es auch von außen.
> Weiß natürlich nicht wie dein weiterer Plan ist.


Bis jetzt ist eigentlich eine Mauerabdeckung aus Beton geplant. Also vorgefertigte Platten. Diese wollte Ich aber nur mit Montagekleber aufkleben. Als Alternative war noch Wpc im Rennen. Damit könnte Ich auch die Technick abdecken.  Blechabdeckung fällt weg, weil die sich in der Sonne zu stark aufheizen würden.


----------



## samorai (16. Mai 2021)

Bei Terazzo ist es besser innerhalb gleich unter der Abdeckung.
 Bei WPC kann die Schiene aussen sein, dann wird sie mit einem Sichtbrett (Seitlicher Abschluß) an den Kanten weg kaschiert also als umgedrehtes U gearbeitet und als Segmente über die Mauer gestuelpt.
Falls du die Folie mal wechseln musst kann es leichter zu rueck gebaut werden.
Ist natürlich deine Entscheidung.


----------



## MWA (2. Juni 2021)

Es hat sich einiges getan. Der Akku wird zwar leerer,  aber die Fische schwimmen wieder und jetzt geht es daran die umgebung wieder auf zu hübschen. Leider warte Ich noch auf den Elektriker. Die Abdeckung haben wir mit Randsteinen gelöst. Das hat mehrere Vorteile. Erstens sehen die optisch nicht anders aus, als die von uns zuerst favorisierten Abdeckplatten. Zweitens durch Ihr Eigengewicht und die Verzahnung liegen sie Bombenfest. Und dadurch das Ich sie in zwei verschiedenen Höhen bekommen habe, ergibt sich für den Filterabteil eine Auflage in die Ich die Abdeckung einlassen kann. Womit Ich die Abdeckung realisiere, steht noch nicht fest. Für den Übergang schneide Ich erst mal ein paar Gfk Wellplatten. Der Eternitplattenzazn rechts, wird mit einem Zaun aus Lärche Rhombusleisten verkleidet und auf dem Boden kommt eine Wassergebundene Wegedecke aus Eifeler Kalkstein. Also noch viel zu tun


----------



## jolantha (2. Juni 2021)

Einfach nur toll geworden. Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## MWA (2. Juni 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Einfach nur toll geworden. Gefällt mir gut.


Danke schön.


----------



## Whyatt (2. Juni 2021)

Na das sieht doch super aus


----------



## MWA (3. Juni 2021)

Whyatt schrieb:


> Na das sieht doch super aus


----------



## MWA (8. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen. Ein schönes arbeitsreiches langes  Wochenende geht zu ende. Bis auf den Filter, der läuft provisorisch, haben wir es geschafft. Wenn der Elektriker jetzt noch kommt, kann Ich den Filter fertig bauen.


----------



## samorai (8. Juni 2021)

Wow!


----------



## MWA (8. Juni 2021)

Vielen Dank. Auch für die Hilfestellung durch euch.


----------

